# Timber or Barn Beam Gazebo



## apehl (Jul 18, 2016)

Our family is moving to an acreage where I have had a goal of building a timber framed Gazebo (see picture for inspiration). We will be doing some renovating and I thought while work is going on it might be wise to have a concrete pad put down for the future project.

I am considering using old 8×8 or 10×10 barn beams for the visible structure and treated lumber for some of the roof structure with a steel roof. I live in North Iowa where we get snow half the year and are typically below freezing and even below zero in the winter.* MY QUESTION IS *if I should stay away from reusing these beams even if I can get them much cheaper than milled timber ($3-5/ln ft), or if not, how I should finish them so they hold up? Most are made from pine. I want to determine my material direction so i can be on the lookout for cost effective materials and store up till I can build

Eventually I want to add power and maybe even a built in fire place.

Thanks!!


----------

